# IVX - Invion Limited



## Joe Blow (26 March 2010)

CBio evolved from a research-based operation into an early-stage drug development organisation. CBio develops and commercialises treatments for autoimmune diseases. CBio owns a worldwide exclusive licence for the chaperonin 10 intellectual property, which is recently identified as an important protein in innate immune diseases.

*Sector:* Health Care
*Shares on Issue:* 60,721,564
*Current Market Capitalisation:* $21,252,547
*Website:* http://www.cbio.com.au


----------



## greggles (1 February 2018)

Invion Limited up 28.57% today. The company has recently moved into the area of cancer treatment, but instead of drugs IVX will be using lasers. 

Some more detail here: https://stockhead.com.au/health/invion-scrambles-pennies-swap-inflammation-tech-cancer-cure/


----------



## greggles (5 February 2018)

IVX up 20% today in a falling market.


----------



## greggles (1 March 2018)

IVX has come screaming out the gate today, up 90.91% to 2.1c on good volume.

No news I can see. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## greggles (7 March 2018)

Invion Limited creeping up again on good volume.


----------



## greggles (20 March 2018)

Invion up 42.11% today to 2.7c on news that the company has signed a Research & Development Alliance Agreement with the Hudson Institute of Medical Research.


> The agreement provides a framework for Invion and Hudson Institute to collaborate on a range of research and development projects for the Photosoft™ technology for the treatment of a range of cancers. Under the Alliance Agreement, Hudson Institute will provide the research facilities and expertise  required to undertake individual Invion-sponsored research projects. Hudson Institute will be responsible for all legislative and professional standards compliance requirements, in accordance with global best practice.
> 
> Invion is developing Photosoft™ as a next generation Photo Dynamic Therapy (PDT).




IVX appears to have broken out today. Sentiment has been very positive recently, so there could be some more gains to come.


----------



## greggles (5 April 2018)

I should have picked this one in the April stock tipping competition.... and the March competition as well. The chart speaks better than any words could.


----------



## Knobby22 (5 April 2018)

Have to have a good look at the company.


----------



## Knobby22 (5 April 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> Have to have a good look at the company.



Looks a bit dodgy to me.


----------



## greggles (5 July 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> Looks a bit dodgy to me.



They are taking off today on news that their chlorophyll based photodynamic therapy Photosoft caused efficient and highly effective cancer cell destruction in vitro, with 100% cell death achieved in a matter of minutes following light activation. In the absence of light activation, Photosoft was completely non-toxic to cells.

Investing in biotechs is like casino gambling. You can never be sure if you're on a winner. They gap up and gap down like crazy on news. I've never put money on one but I love watching their unpredictable price action.

IVX up 30.30% to 4.3c so far today with an intraday high of 4.9c. Let's see if it can crack 5c.


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

Trading aside, this is one Company everyone should be hoping becomes a success story so good luck to all its shareholders … 

Ovarian Cancer is a nasty piece of work ...… Early trials combatting the disease look promising … I don't hold but I hope it goes to $10 bucks


----------



## Parse (29 November 2019)

A good old health stock dealing in research to fight cancer. These are the types of stocks I generally stay far away from as I find them confusing and the perception on their share price swings wildly, often for no particular reason, or some reason I don't understand. Still, I figure I would try something different for my December stock pick and this is about as far away from my comfort zone that I can get.

Just recently they announced good success with treating ovarian cancer in mice using their Photosoft Technology. Their study determined that the cancer tumour shrunk by more then half over a three week period. The market reacted to this by more then doubling the share price.
I am under the impression that the mice with cancer were also happy with the result.

Apparently the ASX put a damper on the whole share market action when they couldn't understand the difference between a pre-clinical study and a pre-clinical trial, again the market took notice and drove the price down.

IVX clarified the situation to surmise that it pretty much meant the same thing and again the marlet has responded with a share price increase. Not as high as it got with the first announcement, but hey, that's why I am here and wondering if that share price boost will happen next week ie: december, which is where this stock goes for my pick in the comp


----------



## Cam019 (1 June 2021)

This is my pick for the June tipping comp. Big breakout yesterday above HR at $0.013 as well as a weekly uptrend. Hopefully there can be some sustained momentum.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2021)

Cam019 said:


> g breakout yesterday above HR at $0.013 as well as a weekly uptrend. Hopefully there can be some sustained momentum.





leaky ship?  Invion Limited (IVX) advises that  the *trading halt *is requested pending an announcement in relation to a proposed *placement  *and subsequent investment by Invion for development of certain technology.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2021)

Up *136%* today to 3.1c

*INV043 SHOWN TO COMPLETELY REGRESS TNBC TUMOURS AND TRIGGER PROTECTIVE IMMUNITY*

_*Highlights*_:

    • Latest PoC pilot studies show complete regression of triple negative breast cancer (TNBC) in vivo following INV043 treatment
    • TNBC is a _hard to treat _cancer that is resistant to most chemotherapies. It represents one of many cancer types where a strong clinical need exists for alternatives to current standard of care
    • Tumour mass was undetectable two weeks after initial treatment and no scarring was evident
    • There was no recurrence of disease and rechallenge with TNBC implant could not reestablish new tumours, suggesting the development of protective immunity
    • Additional PoC tests being carried out by Hudson Institute


----------

